# Yellow Lab?



## horselove91 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi! I got a "yellow lab" at the pet store a few months ago. It's only like 2 inches right now, but it's starting to develop black vertical stripes along its body. It's also a lot lighter than most yellow labs. Could it be a different species?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It could be, but it might just be a Lab too. Could you post pictures>?


----------



## ChuyNLakewood (Feb 28, 2010)

Some of my Yellow Labs have stripes on them...
Pictures would help...


----------



## timbruun (Oct 13, 2009)

black stripes are shown more when the fish is stressed. It is also a sign of poorer genetics. As you get better fish they are pure yellow.


----------



## ASTYLIN (Feb 24, 2010)

I just got two labs and one of them has black vertical bars and a horizontal stripe...Its kind funny shaped and lighter than some......It also is missing the black on its bottom fins.......The other one isnt quite as bad......bad breed is what im going with....I'll upgrade soon.....The one that has the black on it,does seem to get worse when stressed........


----------



## YelowLab8706 (Jan 30, 2008)

I just got rid of my two yellow labs which were possibly poorly bred because they both contained vertical bars and looked more orange than yellow. Surprisingly I found some nice lyellow labs at a ghetto store lol. Was not expecting such a specimen from them. will post picks of the pair.


----------



## YelowLab8706 (Jan 30, 2008)

here he and she are..... just got em today... Yellow as can be, male on right

[/img]


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

thats a nice male


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

That is a beautiful specimen!


----------

